# If you think you have an odd name...



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if this guy loved "Song of the South" as a child?

http://entertainment.verizon.com/ne...ass&action=3&lang=en&_LT=UNLC_NKNWU00L3_UNEWS


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Doesn't everyone have a *******/beebop/rapper name?

Wildcat is short for

Wi-li-dop-cama-lama-dat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Wildcat

I was given an honorary ghetto girl name by two young ladies I used to work with years ago. That's about as close as I've ever come to a rapper name

Oh, and maybe this was the source of his naming inspiratiion:


----------

